# Would you want to eat your cockapoo



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey guys, This is just for a little fun!
would you want a cake shaped like your cockapoo??


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, that is amazing! It is really edible?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

watch this 

http://youtu.be/wOyibd6tDvo


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

OK, that video was amazing too! Such talent. I am sure I would eat a cake like that, after taking a picture of it.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

OMG!!!! They are both so good. I can't believe the video - how amazing is that?! But, seriously, would you trust your dog to sit next to the cake for a photo? Rosie would have half the cake's head down her throat by the time I got the camera ready!!!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahaha I was thinking the same, Louise!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Did you make it Amanda? its fab, great idea x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

no I didn't make that one...made others...but not a dog yet


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> no I didn't make that one...made others...but not a dog yet


make one! then share, I like cake!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol!!! sure no problem...hahaha, the video kendal showed only took the lady 4 days to do it. lol I have done lots of other cakes www.cakesbymocakes.ca


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wow! I especially like the flattened cow cake! You could totally do a cockapoo version. Lots of frosting!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> lol!!! sure no problem...hahaha, the video kendal showed only took the lady 4 days to do it. lol I have done lots of other cakes www.cakesbymocakes.ca


Great site Amanda! I think my favourite was the cow - so cute


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol I might just make one after tea ha ha x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Yet another artisitc, creative cockapoo person. Brilliant Amanda xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! a flattened cockapoo would be really cute.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That's really cute. A good likeness too. Did they work from a photo?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

fallon said:


> This is a anniversary cake of romeo i had made for mum and dad x
> 
> 
> Ahhhh that's so sweet, love it.
> ...


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

embee said:


> Louise - Couldn't you get a cake made for fathers day with a little model of Rosie and get them to ice a message "Have a lovely day 'Dad' PS Pleeeease can I have a little 'sister'" or would that be subtle


Well, it is true that the way to his heart is through his stomach....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Aww that is a cute little guy ontop...definetly easier than making a full huge dog...maybe I'll attempt the small version first!


----------

